# how do i cook black fin tuna ?



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was given some black fin fillets. Nice and thick .
Problem is , i have no idea how to cook it or what sides to serve with it .
Please help .
Thanks


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Follow any recipe for yellow fin tuna. Don't over cook it, should be pink to "raw" in the middle.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

grilled with sesame oil


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

seared


----------



## ts18997 (Jan 3, 2013)

Smoke it.

http://360tuna.com/index.php?/topic/5573-smoked-blackfin-tuna/


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/chimney-tuna-loin-recipe.html

http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2009/7/17/ahi_poke_Hawaii_style_recipe


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

do not cook. mix some washi together have some soy on the side and pickled ginger and enjoy.Just did some last week and it was so good.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Blackfin tuna*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=14932458#post14932458


----------

